# Challenging Toys?



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

Does anyone have any recommendations for interactive toys for poodles? They are so darn smart, toys that are advertised as keeping dogs busy for hours usually keep poodles busy for ten minutes, if even that. I realize that I'm the ultimate interactive toy but sometimes my arm needs a rest from throwing and tugging!

Cali has a wooden puzzle with compartments you hide treats in. I think it took her 2 minutes to get all the treats out. She's got another toy, see the video, that she figured out in about 10 minutes but she did play with it for about an hour before she got bored with it. It's worth noting the instructions say that the *owner *is to drop the ball in the hole. I don't think Cali read the instructions. :wink: 

cali's new toy - YouTube 

Please excuse the choppiness of the video, I kept stopping and starting the camera when she left the toy and tried to entice me to throw the ball.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

That is a very interesting toy. She really figured it out and entertained herself with it. My Cosi loves to play with a tennis ball too and usually it goes under the couch and he can spend an hour trying to squeeze under the couch to reach it. All the while looking up at me occasionally with pleading eyes until I get it for him. Then, of course, he shoots it under the couch again. 

Cosi loves to ruin toys and I have found it expensive to keep replacing them. (Just today he chewed a kong bone toy in half and shredded a squeaky plush toy). So I collect old socks and water bottles. I remove the lid and label on the bottle and then I put it in the sock and tie a knot in the sock. He loves the crinkly sound it makes and it amuses him for a while. If he chews through the sock or flattens the water bottle...I just make a new one.

p.s. your Cali is just like a smaller version of my Lizette....just too cute watching her with that toy.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

[QUOTECali has a wooden puzzle with compartments you hide treats in.[/QUOTE]

I got one for Gucci months ago. I showed him how to play with 1 compartment then left him alone. After 5 minutes he came over to me. I turned around and he had all the compartments opened with all the treats showing. It was so easy that he didn't even care to eat the treats. 

Cali is so cute and smart. Thank you for sharing the video.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

WOW! I'm very impressed with her and that toy! If I tried that with Vegas he would be all BALL BALL OMG BALL LOOK THERE'S A BALL OOOOOOOOMG! And totally ignore everything else in life (the balls stay in a cupboard)

But wow! That's totally awesome what she's doing! I just keep buying new toys and cycle out the old ones. That really gets them excited.


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

Great video and very smart dog. Can you tell us what this toy is or where we can look for it?


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Wow, looks like she's have a great time with that toy. I have to look for one like that for Lily. So clever to figure out how to play all alone too! 



Fluffyspoos said:


> I just keep buying new toys and cycle out the old ones. That really gets them excited.


I try to rotate Lily's toys too, but she knows where I keep them (in the spare bedroom that I only go in once in a while) and when the door is open she jumps on the bed and gets to the basket with the "extra" toys.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I have the same problem with Trev. Once he figures something out, it is no longer fun. I'll be curious to see more suggestions. I'll have to look into that toy you got as well. Trev loves balls, and he would rather play with them himself (he drops it off the couch, then when it bounces grabs it again. Or drops it from his mouth and hits it with his feet. he can do this for a long time quite happily.) than have me throw them so it might be perfect for him.


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

Is this it? I should have known, Kyjen: Kyjen Mystery Tree Tennis Ball Dog Puzzle Game


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

Ladywolfe said:


> Is this it? I should have known, Kyjen: Kyjen Mystery Tree Tennis Ball Dog Puzzle Game


That's it.  I'm so glad you asked me where I got it. I got it at a local pet shop but I don't have the box anymore so couldn't remember the brand. It had never occurred to me to turn the toy upside down and look for a brand name untill you asked about it....duh. I made my way to the website, got sidetracked by all the cool toys and by the time I came back here to post about it, you'd already found it. LOL They look like they've got some incredible stuff. I think I'll probably become a customer.  

I like the idea of rotating toys that others have suggested as well. It's just like having a toddler!

I also thought the idea of a water bottle inside a sock was a great idea until I found Cali running around this morning with one of my expensive sport socks. She has never, ever picked up anything of mine before and I can't think what made her decide to play with one of my socks unless she's now taught herself to read and was reading the Poodle Forum!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

caroline429 said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for interactive toys for poodles? I realize that I'm the ultimate interactive toy but sometimes my arm needs a rest from throwing and tugging!
> 
> Cali has a wooden puzzle with compartments you hide treats in. I think it took her 2 minutes to get all the treats out.
> cali's new toy - YouTube
> ...


she looks really cute caroline429!!! i think that toy would be too small for my puppy though, she is 5 months old but she is huge, she would just turn the toy over all the time...

mmmmm... Ive been trying to come up with games... her favorite game is the "chasing critters game" LOL --> basically I hide a toy under my leg and she digs in with face and paws vigorously!!!! LOL its so funny... anytime i sit on the floor she wants to play that game, and I keep changing the place where the toy is hidden and make it harder for her to grab it by pushing my legs etc... i have a video...I will try to post it HERE (its really cute! oh and those are my hubby's legs he is 6'3'' tall - WATCH THE FIRST 2 SECONDS WHEN SHE* PUNCHES *HIM WITH BOTH LEGS HHAHAHAHAHA!!!):

LOU chasing critters game | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

(I spend lot of time fetching too... and other games, training tricks, walks etc Ive only had her for a month and a half or so) I wanna find INTELLIGENT TOYS, so I can get some work done! hahahah while she entertains herself

any suggestions on intelligent toys for Big dogs are very welcome!!!! thank u


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*caroline429*: Can't help you with engrossing interactive toy suggestions, but I say get that mpoo a blender and show her how to make Margaritas! :drink:That will keep her busy, and you happy. When Chagall was a pup, I was a tennis ball tossing, tug toy lugging gumby. The "toy" that kept him happily busy was _me._ He too outsmarted the interactive toys at the speed of light. I think the toy designers need to hire poodle consultants.


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

Cali looks so much like my Max and even acts the same!


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

Lou said:


> i have a video...I will try to post it HERE (its really cute! oh and those are my hubby's legs he is 6'3'' tall - WATCH THE FIRST 2 SECONDS WHEN SHE* PUNCHES *HIM WITH BOTH LEGS HHAHAHAHAHA!!!):


That punch is hilarious! Poodles have got to be one of the funniest breeds ever. I loved my Rottweilers but they never made me laugh half as hard as Cali does.



Chagall's Mom said:


> caroline429: Can't help you with engrossing interactive toy suggestions, but I say get that mpoo a blender and show her how to make Margaritas!


Too funny! :rofl: 



Chagall's Mom said:


> He too outsmarted the interactive toys at the speed of light. I think the toy designers need to hire poodle consultants.


I saw on the Kyjen site that they are looking for "testers" for their toys. I was all ready to sign Cali up when I noticed it's only open to residents of the US. :sad:



specman said:


> Cali looks so much like my Max and even acts the same!


Maybe they're related somewhere. LOL Cali is a Canadian dog but there are more American dogs on her dam's side than there are Canadian. Then again, maybe all poodles are just gorgeous intelligent dogs. :smile:


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

caroline429 said:


> That punch is hilarious! Poodles have got to be one of the funniest breeds ever. I loved my Rottweilers but they never made me laugh half as hard as Cali does.
> 
> =============
> caroline429 ... THANKS!!!! Im so glad it made you smile/laugh, it makes me LMAO every time I watch the video or play the game... she does the "punch with both legs thing" ALL THE TIME!! it's fun, but it hurts kinda... she has no clue how strong she is... hehhehehehe


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Confession: I am a teacher, and by the afternoon I need a pick me up... My classes are testing, and I just burst out with laughing at both videos... I think my 6th hour kids must think I have lost my mind sitting here smiling at the computer. Thank you for sharing thoses were amazing! 

Remi's favorite toy is the youngest pom... they play and play... I have never heard such crazy sounds as they make for each other...


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

caroline429 said:


> I saw on the Kyjen site that they are looking for "testers" for their toys. I was all ready to sign Cali up when I noticed it's only open to residents of the US.


:flag:You may just have found Chagall his first paying job. I'll let you know!!


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> Confession: I am a teacher, and by the afternoon I need a pick me up... My classes are testing, and I just burst out with laughing at both videos


Your signature line gave me a good laugh the first time I read it. The image of a pack of poodles storming Bloomingdales was hilarious.



Chagall's Mom said:


> You may just have found Chagall his first paying job. I'll let you know!!


If Chagall gets chosen, we want in-depth reports so we know what to spend our money on. :wink:


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Poodles are like human kids! They want a toy really bad, and then the next day they're bored of it, and they want something else!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Remi has never punched but wants to hold hands. He puts his paw in my hand and wants me to hold it... LOL Silly poo!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

aww...Lou lets me hold her paws too... she doesnt mind it at all.... i like holding hands  look at her big paw at almost 5 months.... hehehheheh


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Lou said:


> aww...Lou lets me hold her paws too... she doesnt mind it at all.... i like holding hands  look at her big paw at almost 5 months.... hehehheheh


All I can say is awwww... That is so sweet. Makes my heart melt! You have one amazing girl there


----------



## bslick (Sep 27, 2011)

I have the Dog Brick for Rita. She loves it but figured it out way too fast. I'll have to look into something more challenging.








[/IMG]


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

that is absolutely the cutest thing!!!! her hair is like velvet!!!!!


----------



## Fbkathleen (Jan 9, 2012)

I had one of those toys for Enzo that taught him to slide the pieces to get treats. Shortly afterwards my daughter visited with her dog and we fed her in the crate. She spilled some food and Enzo was happily and successfully sliding the crate tray out the front to get it..


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow, I love that mystery tennis ball game and the video! What a smart poodle! Did you drop the ball in the hole the first time to show her?


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Lou said:


> LOU chasing critters game | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



Ha.. I played a similar game the other day with Panda and it worked too good. I was sitting on the couch and would put my arm behind my back to entice him to dig behind my back to get the mystery critter making the scratching sound. Well now Panda is convinced a critter lives in the couch and tries hard to dig under the cushions!


----------

